
Tesla sneaks past Canada EV incentive law with cheap 93-mile-range Model 3 - youeseh
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/01/tesla-sneaks-past-canada-ev-incentive-law-with-cheap-93-mile-ran/
======
jmpman
Could Subaru resell Model 3’s rebadged and allow their customers to claim the
$7500 tax credit?

------
Fjolsvith
Future news headline: "Software limited range upgrade offered to Canadian
Tesla Owners"

